# Top 10 Mistakes Every Professional Photographer Should Avoid



## Lighcatcher (May 6, 2015)

After making most of these mistakes myself, I wish someone told me not to make these in the first place. My learning and progress would have been much faster and smoother.

So decided to blog about it and document them for upcoming photographers. Agree, disagree? See anything missing. Shoot it...

*Link Removed*

Thanks


----------

